# Emerald Green Torch Coral



## kmwlww (Jul 4, 2009)

I have read that Torch Corals prefer medium to strong currents but when I have a stronger current in the tank it seems to be only half extended. When lower currents are present, he seems to be fully extended. Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## marlenez (Jun 27, 2009)

According to Anthony Calfo, "Euphyllia species generally occur in deeper, turbid waters protected from strong currents. In captivity, water flow should be moderated and finessed with the understanding that excessive current will discourage polyp extension and possibly damage tissue...Metal halides should only be used if diffused or with specimens kept at a greater depth in the aquarium" 

Basically, you have proven the above statement to be correct. Also, Torch corals like the blue spectrum best so deeper, not directly under the center of the MH and a soft current.

BTW, welcome to the forums, glad you are here.

Marlene


----------



## kmwlww (Jul 4, 2009)

Thank you for that.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

I've got a pink tipped torch and a yellow tipped torch, love them! 
Medium flow, and try spot feeding them too, while we're on the topic of care.


----------



## Imaexpat2 (Jun 17, 2009)

Not much more I can add that hasnt been said. Strong currents will definitely put them at risk for tissue damage making them suseptable to Brown Jelly infections. While they prefer moderate lighting set ups such as T-5s and VHO's, they will do good under halides if you use the cooler color temp bulbs in the 14-20K range. These are great corals that will do very well in the home aquarium. They are great for fraging as well.


----------

